# microchip scanner



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

Going for my first BH in about two weeks, and one thing I forgot to get is a microchip scanner! So now I am trying to find which may be the best, without possibly spending $300 or more.

My dog has a homeagain microchip, and I found a portable scanner for $120, but I am hearing it does not read avid chips, which is what my other shepherd has. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Have you talked to anyone at the club where you are trialing? The club, or one of the members may already have a scanner. Perhaps they will let you use it for the trial?

That's one of the problems with microchips - different chips, different frequencies, different readers, though there are universal readers out there. If your dogs have different chips and no tattoos, you may be stuck having to invest in a universal reader.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend was in the same situation. Bought a scanner only to find out it doesn't read the chip the breeder from Europe put in his dog . He was trialing in a few days and the club he was trialing scanner only read Avid chips.

You can rent a scanner from http://www.pettravelstore.com/, its only like $60-70 for a 1-2 week rental. Get the Universal from Datamars Imax. I believe it reads everything but I am not sure however. My friend rented a scanner and after the trial asked two other clubs if they would split the cost on a new scanner for future trials and not have to go through this again, which they agreed to do.

I would also check ebay, sometimes they have scanners for sale, you can also unload your scanner their.

Regards,

Mario


----------



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

No one I asked had one that would be at the trial, they all do tattoos. I personally like to do the chip, but this is a not so great thing. I heard about the rental deal, but I might as well buy one for that. Ill check into a universal, and maybe some of my friends will go in with me on the price.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Usually clubs make an effort to get a scanner if someone doesn't have one.

Here is a discount from USA:
http://www.germanshepherddog.com/chipscanner.htm

If I had a dog that had a chip that couldn't be read by most scanners, I'd probably rechip the dog. We have microchip clinics around here and I've never paid more than $25 to get a dog chipped. 

Thanks for reminding me I need to get my dog chipped! We were told according to the new rules, at least three digits of the tattoo have to be readable (or something like that). My dog's tat is just a green smear.

Laura


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

This is one reason I will always chip my dogs. The other is that to many times I have seen dogs who are chipped, but none of the scanners at the trial can read the chip. Even to the point of the dog was chipped shortly before the trial and the chip verified. At the trial there were 3 different scanners, at least two different types, and none could even pick up the chip much less read it. After the trial the owner went back to the vet, who was able to read the chip no problem. 

Tattoo's are just IMO easier and more reliable when done correctly.


----------



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

Initially I wanted to tat my dogs, but then I thought about the new rule, and my males ear is ver dark black, and our animal shelters scan for a chip, but know nothing about tattoos. I think I am in an area where you have to break it down simplist to make things work....  Half the time I wonder do they really even check for chips all the time. 
This club I am trialing at does not have one, when I asked the lady said no, and that I should do a tat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a Home Again Portable and it has read hundreds of dogs from europe and reads avid chips, don't know why yours isn't working or what you heard, but it reads the numbers regardless of the # of digits. Good Luck


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

The i Max reader i have reads all of the chips.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The "universal" scanner I have for my practice is by 24 Hour Petwatch, which I purchased for its universal-ness. It reads 24 Hour Pet Watch and Home Again no problem. The annoying thing is that it can tell an AVID chip is there and says so, but the number doesn't come up. Which is highly annoying. :-x I have brought mine to trials before and most judges are not going to throw a hissy fit at a club trial for a dog's BH if it doesn't scan properly or whatever. YMMV.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I have my own scanner. My old club rented it for an event several years ago and there was an option to purchase at a discount after the rental period.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

AKC CAR sells one for $200 that should be able to do all US sold chips - their scans 2 frequencies for europe and US chips model is $320


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

.... last dog that came here to japan had three chips in it by the time it arrived :-(
to get one "legal" one :-(
tempted to "stray" off topic why i think they are just a cash cow based on flawed good intentions, especially when made "madatory" by anyone 

curious .... anyone here "lose" their dog and get a phone call to come and pick it up when the chip was read ?

to the vets : how many different types of scanners do you stock ?

wait til they tie em in to smart phone tracking (if they haven't already)  ....more kaaachiiing


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

our local navy base has a mandatory "chip reg" too ... to keep base pets secure .... just hope the dog doesn't get lost OFF base cause there is no scanner to be found for about 100 square miles 
...but that is only one small example of how useless they can be 

and btw, if you get transferred into here from the states and already chipped it, better hope your dog's chip can be read by the (ONE) "official base ISO scanner", or you will have to add another grain of rice next to your "now no good one" :-(


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

A chip and/or reader is only as good as the one putting it in and updating the data to go along with the chip. Most of the time is chip is in there to identify the dog, meaning YUP thats the chip number, but no other information is in there, so if he is lost, there is no way to find him unless you post just the number??? Some companies are better than others, but its as only as good as the one updating the info..


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

a chip might give you "peace of mind" or satisfy some regulation, but it is only USEFUL if :
1. IF your dog gets lost
2. IF your dog gets found
2.a. and IF your dog gets found by a conscientious person who tries hard to locate you
3. IF the person who finds your dog will then transport it to a shelter or a vet that has a scanner
4. IF if the shelter or vet has a reader than can scan your chip and read it (hoping it hasn't migrated too much, etc and their scanner is compatible, etc)
5. If your chip data was recorded
6. If they access the correct data base it was recorded in
7. If they then give you a call so you can reclaim your dog
... few more minor "ifs" involved but that's the gist of it as i see it ... a lotta ifs that need to line up 

so far i guess no one on here has ever had a chip that was "useful" 
...i think that's because most owners on this list are responsible and losing dogs is a rarity... but i would have to think very deep to imagine any scenario where i might "lose" my dog 
-- but i'm sure the chip sellers have lots of "lost and reunited" dog stories on their web sites


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Rick, 
What you said is all pretty true but.......as stated before some people get dog chipped because in some working dog venues the dog has to simply be verified that said dog is actually that dog in order to compete. So its tatoo or chip and many choose the latter. So different reasons for different people.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Manny... i understand some of us are forced to get a chip or tatoo
..that's why i wrote : "a chip might give you "peace of mind" or satisfy some regulation"

for some "countries" it's not even a choice of either/or...you bring a dog to Japan, it better have a chip that can be read by specified ISO rating scanner, or you gotta buy and bring your own
- the navy base here does NOT even recognize a tatoo as a valid ID ... it's chip only ... "their" way or the highway :-(
- and i would be surprised if all DOD bases have a consistent policy

i'm just not a promoter of microchips unless it is forced on you for compliance, and than i do it reluctantly; but not with much hope that it will ever return my lost dog


----------

